# icompta lite



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour, j'aimerais savoir pourquoi lorsque je rentre des nouvelles opération sur l'applications icompta lite sa met "icompta?". Car sa m'embete un peu d'achetrer l'application payante.Merci de votre réponse.


----------



## Gwen (21 Janvier 2010)

Tu peux reformuler la question, car là je n&#8217;ai rien compris?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Janvier 2010)

Lorsque je met une nouvelle opération, par la suite cette même opération s'inscrit de la manière suivante "icompta lite?"  avec à la place du montant inscrit un point d'interrogation marqué en rouge, alors qu'elle s'inscrit bien mais est visible de la manière que je viens de vous cité ci-dessus. j'espère avoir été un peu plus clair dans mes explications


----------



## discolan (21 Janvier 2010)

Peu être tout simplement parce que c'est la version lite 

_une version Lite qui contient l'ensemble des fonctionnalités de l'application, mais limite le nombre d'opérations et informations affichées._


----------



## Gwen (21 Janvier 2010)

Donc, il faut acheter la version payante pour bénéficier de toutes les fonctionnalités, cela semble logique.


----------

